# Anyone currently using Ink Locker?



## moebraet (Apr 24, 2017)

Are there any shops that are using Ink Locker's fulfillment network that would be willing to share their experience offline regarding volume of jobs available, consistency, etc.?

Thanks!


----------



## ThomasLincoln (Jan 5, 2018)

I've been using Inklocker - or trying to. Their quality is good; more like silkscreen than digital, rasterized reproduction. (Especially hairlines).

The problem is that their website seems to have all kinds of technical issues. I tried to place an order for three shirts yesterday, as well as the day before. Even though filling in all the data, including billing information, their robot has been giving me an irritating error message that suggests some Field isn't filled in. Even though it is.

Their customer service isn't too helpful. If you inquire about the cotton make-up of a shirt they just don't know. They say there are only 5 employees and that they are merely middle men.

What has your experience been

Thomas Lincoln


----------



## josevidal1970 (Nov 24, 2018)

moebraet said:


> Are there any shops that are using Ink Locker's fulfillment network that would be willing to share their experience offline regarding volume of jobs available, consistency, etc.?
> 
> Thanks!


Hello,
I used ink-locker the first week ordering 5 - 10 t-shirts eery 2 weeks.
After the 2 weeks, I noticed the inconsistencies in the prints. The detail were getting dull, color did not compare with color submitted. Top left for front print were submitted 5 inches wide and I received them less than 4 inches wide, plus, prints were not centered correctly. Back image was off to the left or right and then either too low or smaller than the 14" wide they say they use. Even on their website, the largest you'll be able to place is 13.7" wide, leaving .3" of waste space, it may not see much, but that .3" makes a difference.

Plus they bounce your orders to different home shops, those who have recently purchased a Ricoh DTG printer, so they practice with orders, and the customer is supposed just accept it. When I began to complain about the quality of work that they advertise, I began to get the cold shoulder, my emails weren't answered with the same time frame as before the discrepancies began. 

Yes, with inklocker you dont pay that set up fee other shops charge, but if you want good quality work, dont go with inklocker. if your a school in need of tees, then yes, usually those dont require more than 2 or 3 colors. If you need more than 6 colors like I do, then I suggest you get an experienced print shop. Inklocker served a purpose and due to the lack of Q&A and Q&C they have over home based print shops is not worth the 7.41 to 16.40 per tshirt and the addition of 4.00 for adding a back image. I was able to find a printer 2 blocks from me, they use a Brother DTG printer and the images are way crispier than the Ricoh DTG printer.


----------



## Hall123 (Jan 25, 2019)

I have used them try to find out more let me know if you have time to talk off the message board


----------

